# sapphire x1800 gto + atitool 0.25 beta 14 problem



## luismxc (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello...

Just to report that my computer freezes randomly, when i try to pass from my overclocked x1800 gto profile (572/612) to default (500/500)... This means that i have to keep my video card overclocked, even if im not runing 3d aplications  ... im using atitool 0.25 beta 14... (beta 15 doesn't work well either, because i can't even change the core/mem speeds at all) 

Any ideas?


----------



## overclocker (Aug 26, 2006)

is your x1800gto unlocked to xt ?


----------



## luismxc (Aug 26, 2006)

overclocker said:


> is your x1800gto unlocked to xt ?



You must mean to XL... no but i don't think i will try to do it... i don't feel very confortable flashing the BIOS ....


----------



## pt (Sep 16, 2006)

luismxc said:


> You must mean to XL... no but i don't think i will try to do it... i don't feel very confortable flashing the BIOS ....



the gto can go all the way to a xtpe, but shapire on this card rarely leaved any pipes, only the gto2 is able


----------

